# Refacing a brick fireplace



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If YOU HAVE THE DEPTH TO ADD ABOUT SAY 3/4 INCH OVER THE EXISTING YOU COULD DO WHAT IS KNOWN AS CUT BRICK. THIS WOULD ALLOW YOU TO MIX THE COLOR OF THE BRICK & MORTAR JOINT YOU COULD HAVE A BRICK COLOR AND A DIFFERENT COLOR MORTAR JOINT OR ALL CAN BE THE SAME.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*last i knew, no white brick,,, some bricks're fired w/lime coatings but pure white ? don't think so - least not in ga*


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Your first 2 pictures show brick that are painted white, not "white brick" per se.

You'll never find a true white brick, perhaps some white frosting on the face, or cream variations, but not a true white, other than a glazed brick.


----------



## Grinder_1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yea.. I figured that to be the case. It looks as though the plaster/paint etc. that is on their currently can be chipped away. I am just gonna clean it up, and attach a layer of thin brick over the old brick and paint that white. I dont seem to find much in regards to attaching brick to brick. Any tips, or do/do not do advice?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I prefer thinset, as it doesn't take much material, and it will stick well, assuming the fireplace is flat. But use caution, if you're not painting the brick, make sure to keep the thinset off of your hands or you'll smear/blotch the face of the brick and it won't clean off very well.

This is what we usually use for thin brick:

https://generalshale.com/products/old-brick-originals-thin-brick/


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Never seen white brick?

I know it's not done often, but there IS white brick., and it's not just white on the face either.

A home I worked on was built with white brick. Brick mason hated it! A serious PIA since the mortar also had to be white. Apparently required some unusually white sand.

I had to cut in some outlet boxes and that was a real PIA as well.


----------



## Grinder_1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I am thinking it would come at a price as well. Some of the brick companies say they can do custom colors, but I never inquired since we decided painting was going to work for our situation.


----------

